# Sub problems



## Klondisco (Aug 4, 2011)

So my dad has given me a 5.1 receiver and his older sub. Its a nice polk, but after using it for a while, it just got incredibly hot. Then sound cuts out, and muffles only come from the sub. (Im like , its blown) but then I take a older sub to see if its my amp or something, and its the same sound. So its not blown, but I have NO IDEA whats wrong with it. Problem is, my dad switched out a resistor and had opened it before, making the warranty null. So any tests or ideas would be great. My system isnt the best, but I would like to stop having my center speaker to all the deep bass. Thanks in advance.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome aboard Klondisco, I think it would help if you put what make and model the system is. 


All the best,
Bill.


----------

